# To determine how many generators



## okljr (Apr 13, 2013)

If a 7MW genset is needed, which is better, to choose three 3.5MW generators or four 2.5MW ones? If take into account gas or diesel generators, is the answer similar?


----------



## KRE (Nov 29, 2011)

okljr said:


> If a 7MW genset is needed, which is better, to choose three 3.5MW generators or four 2.5MW ones? If take into account gas or diesel generators, is the answer similar?


(1) Base or Peaking?
(2) Prime or standby on backup's?
(3) What are the foot print requirements? 
(4) Attainment or none-Attainment? 
(5) Resip. or turbine?
(6) What % of redundancy, if any. 
(7) What voltage, medium or low or high for grid tie?
(8) What heat rate are you looking at or want? 
(9) What type of excitation?
(10) USA or what country?


----------



## outofthedark (Feb 3, 2013)

on #5 what does "Resip." stand for?


----------



## KRE (Nov 29, 2011)

outofthedark said:


> on #5 what does "Resip." stand for?


Resip, (some folks use spell it Recip) is short for reciprocating, which is back and forth. Resips are piston engines. The largest resip I have ever worked on(experimental) had pistons that were 8 feet in diameter, with 3, 26" exhaust valves. It was a two stroke, therefore no intake valves, and a combined cycle engine as well.


----------

